# ILR ties to country of nationality - advice please



## Mamatutu (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,
We are about to complete Form SET(O) to apply for ILR having had a Tier 1 (General) visa for the last 5years. After 3 phonecalls to the Home Office helpline we are no clearer as to a) how to complete, and b)what are the ramifications of Question 7.12. We would appreciate any advice with thanks.

The question is: Please state what ties you have with:
- the country where you were born.
- any other country who's nationality you hold.
- any other country where you have lived for more than 5years.
You should tell us about any family, friends, or other connections with that country

There is then a table in which to write the information required.

In our case, country of birth has no connections at all, and we have not lived in any other country for more than 5 years. This brings us to country of nationality. We have family (parents and parents in law, 1 brother and an estranged sister), friends, and own one property in which said parents reside.

I was unable to get a satisfactory answer as to how much detail to enter into the boxes (clearly they don't want my complete Facebook friends list!!), but do I need to give an indication of how many friends? Or are single word answers sufficient - family, friends. Do we need to mention the property?

Which brings me to the second part of my question - what are the ramifications of the answers to these questions? For example, if owning a property outside the UK is sufficient for refusal of ILR (as gutted as we would be) we would rather save our £6k application fee for the subsequent move out of the UK! 

Thank you for reading my long-winded question and thank you in advance for any advice/ personal experience you may share.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

These questions don't really carry much weight - they just want an idea of what kind of ties you may have, that's all. So just give a short answer, such as: a cousin, a few friends etc.


----------



## Mamatutu (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, Joppa 
Do we need to mention the property? Or is it just social/ family ties? 
Cheers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Property ownership, yes.


----------



## Mamatutu (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for your help


----------

